# Atv Transmission



## dano87 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a sportsman 500 and i am thinking about getting a snow plow, But i dont want to get a plow if it will screw up my transmission. Does plowing screw up your transmission? I am just thinking that pushing snow and constanley going back and forth will mess up my transmission. Just let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## dadam (Nov 29, 2008)

As long as you use it in low gear it will be fine.


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

I just got in from plowing with my 500 Sportsman. You will not hurt the transmission one bit. In fact, I would venture to say an automatic will show less wear from plowing versus a manual because it has a wear part (the belt) that absorbs the loads and shocks. Expect to go through belts a little more often, but they're pretty cheap for Polaris machines. You will be surprised to find how much performance a slightly worn belt really zaps from the machine come spring when you put the new one on. Also, as was posted above, use low gear all the time. There is no reason to use high range. Low range is capable of doing 30 mph and you shouldn't be plowing faster than that anyway. The only other thing is to make sure the engine RPM's drop to idle before shifting. You'll know if you don't be the nasty grinding it makes.


----------



## dano87 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks that helped alot


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have 2 sportsman 500's I plow with the 96 and it has1,500 miles and I beat the crap out it when I plow It has held up great. I never plow in low gear and very rarely in 4x4, and it is great.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I only use low when I have a lot infront of the blade. it is like plowing with a truck dont put it in reverse before your stopped and vice versa of you will screw it up


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't know what people have such an aversion to using low gear. Here's the deal. In low gear you will be putting HALF the strain on the belt, primary, secondary, crankshaft, and gearbox input shaft. HALF the stress, people. Using high range doesn't make your balls swing any lower. It just prematurely wears and stresses parts.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

the_experience;676587 said:


> I don't know what people have such an aversion to using low gear. Here's the deal. In low gear you will be putting HALF the strain on the belt, primary, secondary, crankshaft, and gearbox input shaft. HALF the stress, people. Using high range doesn't make your balls swing any lower. It just prematurely wears and stresses parts.


I agree!!!


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

the_experience;676587 said:


> I don't know what people have such an aversion to using low gear. Here's the deal. In low gear you will be putting HALF the strain on the belt, primary, secondary, crankshaft, and gearbox input shaft. HALF the stress, people. Using high range doesn't make your balls swing any lower. It just prematurely wears and stresses parts.


And it takes 3x's longer in low to plow the driveway, I usually plow at 20-25 mph on my long drive. 12 years on the machine of plowing like that and no problems


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

apik1;676855 said:


> And it takes 3x's longer in low to plow the driveway, I usually plow at 20-25 mph on my long drive. 12 years on the machine of plowing like that and no problems


 and the gear whine will drive you crazy imo


----------



## dadam (Nov 29, 2008)

As an MSD certified polaris tech your clutch sheaves will look like hour glasses. If you like your equipment in good working condition and dont feel like replacing expensive parts just keep it in low


----------



## dano87 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone 
I think i am going to stick with the guy that is a tech he seems to know his stuff and i meen i am going to be doing small drive ways so i cant go that fast i am just hoping for some snow now 

Thanks


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;677078 said:


> and the gear whine will drive you crazy imo


What gear whine??? I run low all the time on two machines and never heard any gear whine.


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

I'v plowed for 2 seasons on my Polaris 500. I very rarely use high (only when I need to windrow). No problems with the trans, and the belt is still in good shape.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would use the low range for plowing unless your doing a long drive and want to have more speed. for rolling the snow off of the blade.

sublime out.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Plow in low range and you will be fine JMO. I have never had any probablems with my transimtion.


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

As the other guys said low is a necessity. I have an 08' sp500 and i plow 18 drives per snow storm and you're right, it's a lot of back and forth but as long as you're not grinding gears and easy on it, it should be fine. I often wondered too if I was just tearing my sp500 up by plowing that many drives....I ended up buying the extended 4 year warranty to cover drivetrain. Hope this helps....good posts everyone!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I usually don't plow in low around here we don't get dumped with snow often. I have used at my camp up north before though. Your tranny will be fine atvs are made to take that kind of abuse


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Pjslawncare1;682411 said:


> As the other guys said low is a necessity. I have an 08' sp500 and i plow 18 drives per snow storm and you're right, it's a lot of back and forth but as long as you're not grinding gears and easy on it, it should be fine. I often wondered too if I was just tearing my sp500 up by plowing that many drives....I ended up buying the extended 4 year warranty to cover drivetrain. Hope this helps....good posts everyone!


 Keep the idle rite down where its supposed to be and you will have no grinding, gets a little high and they will grind.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

like others have said as long as you stop before shifting you should have no problems


----------

